# fancy goldfish



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

would a 29 uk gallon/33 us gallon tank be able to to hold these fancy goldfish?

1 black moor
1 calico ryukin
1 red cap oranda
1 orange oranda

thanks

endlerguppy


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

For now. They will eventually outgrow it.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

Thanks I know they will outgrow the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

their growth rate is relative to temps they are kept at...at a temp of about 72 degrees F they can grow quite rapidly...4" or so in a year..that is going to be quite a bioload on your tank...300-400 GPH filtration and 40% water changes 3-4 times a week..


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with loha...goldfish=big bioload, even smaller ones. When I kept fancy goldies, I figured on about 10 gals./ fish tank size, at least, or 40 gals. for four. That would be a pretty grouping, though. If you were to only get 3 of those mentioned, consider not getting the ryukin. They are beautiful, but are faster and more active than the others, and would have to be watched carefully at feeding time to ensure the others would get enough food.


----------

